# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Sistemas de Detección de Gases, Seguridad y Alarma para empresas certificadas o en implementación

## JQA Ingenieros

Estimados Amigos,  *JQA Ingenieros*, es una empresa con más de 20 años de experiencia profesional en el campo de la implementación y comercialización de equipos para el desarrollo alimentario, agroindustrial, agroexportador y agrícola.  *JQA Ingenieros* empieza el 2015 trayendo novedades para sus clientes en el tema de implementación de sistemas de detección de gases, de acuerdo a las certificaciones y normas legales de seguridad industrial y otros, para plantas empacadoras y procesadoras, industria alimentaria, otros (ver adjuntos): 
1.- Sistema de Detectores de Gases NH3, O2, CO2, Cl, CO y Gases Combustibles.
2.- Sistemas Fijos de Detección de NH3.
3.- Complemento del Sistema Fijo:
   - Instrumento de medición de NH3 en aire.
   - Localizador de fugas de NH3.
4.- También contamos con:
   - Detectores para salas de calderas (Gas Natural + Monoxido de Carbono)
   - Detectores para sectores de fermnentación (CO2 y O2)
   - Detectores de gases y vapores combustibles (alcohol, etc)
   - Detectores para cocinas industriales o domesticas (CO y CH4)
   - Monitores de lectura simultánea multi-gases (O2, CO, LEL, H2S) 
También contamos con sistemas de seguridad y alarma, de acuerdo a las certificaciones y normas legales de seguridad y otros, para plantas empacadoras y procesadoras, industria alimentaria, fundos y otros (ver adjuntos): 
1.- El Módulo de Sirena modelo AS-MS112 es un dispositivo para uso como Alerta para Vigilantes, para avisos en caso de siniestros y para otros tipos
     de funciones que requieran de alertas sonoras.
2.- Control remoto de largo alcance (AS-CR101), el usuario comanda inalámbricamente una sirena de alta potencia. Alcance de hasta 500 metros en
     campo abierto (300 metros en ciudad).
3.- Sirenas y Bocinas.
4.- Para llevar el uso del Módulo de Sirena a niveles de mayor seguridad, es posible combinar el Módulo MS-MS112 con el sistema AS-200D o         
     el AS-300G-S, para dotar al sistema con la capacidad de hacer llamadas telefónicas automáticas a la policía, serenazgo u otros números que
     Ud. selecciona. No hay contratos de servicio ni pagos mensuales.
5.- Sistemas inalámbricos para la prevención de incendios. 
Háganos llegar sus solicitudes de cotización, consultas, dudas e interrogantes, o si desea mayor información sobre la empresa, los servicios, productos y equipos, escríbanos al mail y le enviaremos nuestro *Brochure Industrial 2014:* *info@jqaingenieros.com* 
Si desea contratar nuestros servicios o adquirir nuestros productos y equipos escríbanos al siguiente mail: *operaciones@jqaingenieros.com*  
Atte.
Dpto. Comercial
--- *JQA Ingenieros EIRL* *www.jqaingenieros.com* *www.qyqasesorias.wordpress.com* *https://www.facebook.com/qyqasesorias?fref=ts*
Jefatura de Ventas:    + 51 977785231
                                   + 51 977783427
Jfta. de Operaciones: + 51 998114243
Central Telefónica:    + 51 56 261870  Modelo 1.pdfModelo 2.pdfAlarma para vigilancia y siniestros.pdfTemas similares: Artículo: Aenor: Perú posee pocas empresas certificadas en seguridad alimentaria y está rezagado en la región PROGRAMA PARTNERDISTRIBUIDORES DE AGROPLANETA SISTEMAS PARA  GESTION DE EMPRESAS ON-LINE  THAT WORK FOR YOUR BUSINESS. Curso de Implementación de Sistemas Frigoríficos para Vinos y Piscos IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO:GOTEO, ASPERSION, VIVEROS, RESERVORIOS Artículo: Empresas de Brasil interesadas en implementar sistemas de software para agronegocios en Perú

----------

